# Steeping and Ultrasonic



## Rob Fisher (12/9/14)

I have just made a batch of Tropical Ice (VM Menthol Ice and VM Coconut Concentrate) and my question is when one uses an ultrasonic cleaner to speed up the steeping and or mixing does one put water in the unit and the bottles into the water? Or do you just but the bottles in by themselves with the caps on or off?

I guess for this mixture it's more about mixing than steeping.


----------



## johan (12/9/14)

S


Rob Fisher said:


> I have just made a batch of Tropical Ice (VM Menthol Ice and VM Coconut Concentrate) and my question is when one uses an ultrasonic cleaner to speed up the steeping and or mixing does one put water in the unit and the bottles into the water? Or do you just but the bottles in by themselves with the caps on or off?
> 
> I guess for this mixture it's more about mixing than steeping.
> 
> ...


Fill u.s with plain clean water, pour your mix in glass container (plastic doesn't transfer u.s waves as well as glass), cap the bottle/s, shake well and drop in the water.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/14)

johan said:


> S
> 
> Fill u.s with plain clean water, pour your mix in glass container (plastic absorbs too much of the u.s waves), cap the botlle/s, shake well and drop in the water.


 
Thanks @johan! Especially the plastic bottle warning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (14/9/14)

@Rob Fisher what does your u.s. look like? I've found that in mine if I run a 30 minute cycle the water will also heat to about 45°c which is imho the sweet spot for heat steeping. Then I let it cool down to room temp and do it again.

4 cycles and it's worth 4-5 weeks of steeping! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/14)

Here is a pic of mine.. I haven't steeped any juice yet but I clean almost everything in it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (14/9/14)

Where did you buy it uncle Rob?


----------



## Chef Guest (14/9/14)

Yeah, rock solid. Mine only takes 600 ml of water but it more than gets the job done.

@zadiac I got mine off bid or buy for R700 from a place called heavenly tattoos. It's got adjustable times which is important. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/14)

zadiac said:


> Where did you buy it uncle Rob?


 
Gerry Optics
6 Naaf Street, Strijdom Park
Randburg, Johannesburg,
South Africa
T: +27 11 793 4667
F: +27 11 793 4671
C: +27 83 618 3451
www.goptics.co.za

I tried dealing via their web site and got nowhere and @Rowan Francis knows them well and spoke to them and put me in touch with Grant van Winsen <grant@goptics.co.za>. Drop him an email and he will sort you out with speed if they have stock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (13/1/15)

Chef Guest said:


> Yeah, rock solid. Mine only takes 600 ml of water but it more than gets the job done.
> 
> @zadiac I got mine off bid or buy for R700 from a place called heavenly tattoos. It's got adjustable times which is important.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force



What times can you set it to?


----------



## Andre (13/1/15)

zadiac said:


> What times can you set it to?


@andro posted here about the one he got. Read the posts following for the link. Think I am going to go for that too.


----------



## zadiac (14/1/15)

Andre said:


> @andro posted here about the one he got. Read the posts following for the link. Think I am going to go for that too.



Yes, but there is nothing about the specs of that one. I want to know the watts, kHz, max time it can be set etc.


----------



## Andre (14/1/15)

zadiac said:


> Yes, but there is nothing about the specs of that one. I want to know the watts, kHz, max time it can be set etc.


Have asked them...will let you know here.


----------



## zadiac (14/1/15)

Thanks.


----------



## Andre (14/1/15)

Their reply below @zadiac. Email: margo@capewatch.co.za

_Good Morning

Thank you for your enquiry, the specs of the ultrasonic is as follow:

It is 35 – 50 watts / 60hz

It has a 3 minute timer ( not settable)

600ml capacity

If you have any further queries or needing any quoting on a firm order, please feel free to contact me.

Kind Regards

Chad_


----------



## johan (14/1/15)

Andre said:


> Their reply below @zadiac. Email: margo@capewatch.co.za
> 
> _Good Morning
> 
> ...



The quoted "60Hz" refers to 230Vac line frequency. I think @zadiac is more interested in the ultrasonic transducers switching frequency which should be more between 21kHz to 42kHz.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (14/1/15)

Andre said:


> Their reply below @zadiac. Email: margo@capewatch.co.za
> 
> _Good Morning
> 
> ...



The 3 minute timer is exactly what I don't want....lol.
Thanks for the reply, but I'll get the bigger one with longer timer. Don't want to get up every 3 minutes to start it again. Gonna drive me mad...lol

I put in a request to gerryoptics for the full specs of that one that Uncle Rob has. will wait for their reply.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/15)

zadiac said:


> The 3 minute timer is exactly what I don't want....lol.
> Thanks for the reply, but I'll get the bigger one with longer timer. Don't want to get up every 3 minutes to start it again. Gonna drive me mad...lol
> 
> I put in a request to gerryoptics for the full specs of that one that Uncle Rob has. will wait for their reply.



Mine is also a 3-4 minute timer but I have it next to me and just set it again until I'm happy!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (14/1/15)

Oh dear! Then I'll have to look for something else. I cannot stand that sound next to me. I'll go crazy.


----------



## VandaL (14/1/15)

The one Rob and I have the maximum time allowed is 8min or 480s according to the machine. Quite annoying to keep restarting it since I put it in the kitchen. I didn't bother looking at specs before I purchased because a few members on the forum have it so I thought it's all good to go 

http://www.amazon.com/LARGE-ULTRASONIC-CLEANER-cleaning-JEWRLRY/dp/B00LMF3GTE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1421250393&sr=8-3&keywords=UltraSonic Cleaner <--- this one looks pretty good, dat_timer


http://www.amazon.com/Kendal-Indust...1421250393&sr=8-5&keywords=UltraSonic+Cleaner <-- this looks exactly like our cleaners, wouldn't be surprised if it just has a different sticker, has the same timer settings

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jimbo (14/1/15)

How long do you run the Medpro UC when cleaning your vape gear @VandaL ?

I usually run 2-3 times on the 480sec cycle and it seems to work fine with a mixture of water & a dash of Sunlight liquid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (14/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mine is also a 3-4 minute timer but I have it next to me and just set it again until I'm happy!





VandaL said:


> The one Rob and I have the maximum time allowed is 8min or 480s according to the machine. Quite annoying to keep restarting it since I put it in the kitchen. I didn't bother looking at specs before I purchased because a few members on the forum have it so I thought it's all good to go
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/LARGE-ULTRASONIC-CLEANER-cleaning-JEWRLRY/dp/B00LMF3GTE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1421250393&sr=8-3&keywords=UltraSonic Cleaner <--- this one looks pretty good, dat_timer
> 
> ...



Problem is, I can't get amazon to ship to me. Can never buy stuff from them. Tried different addresses with no success, so I don't even go to their site anymore.



Jimbo said:


> How long do you run the Medpro UC when cleaning your vape gear @VandaL ?
> 
> I usually run 2-3 times on the 480sec cycle and it seems to work fine with a mixture of water & a dash of Sunlight liquid.



We want to use it for steeping, so the 480sec cycles will drive me to shoot someone I love.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## johan (14/1/15)

@zadiac this is the u.s baths we use in the electronic industry, robust and up to 30 min timer, contact them and find out shipping options: http://www.jeken.net/ps-d30.htm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (14/1/15)

johan said:


> @zadiac this is the u.s baths we use in the electronic industry, robust and up to 1h timer, contact them and find out shipping options: http://www.jeken.net/ps-d30.htm



Thanks Ohm Johan, but I think those will be quite outside my price range.....hehehe. Will give them a shout on price and shipping tho.


----------



## Alex (14/1/15)

I just leave my juices in a plastic lunch box in the sun for a few hours.


----------



## VandaL (14/1/15)

Jimbo said:


> How long do you run the Medpro UC when cleaning your vape gear @VandaL ?
> 
> I usually run 2-3 times on the 480sec cycle and it seems to work fine with a mixture of water & a dash of Sunlight liquid.


I've only cleaned a view items of vape gear, am too lazy to pull out builds. I used a mix of distilled water, Sky Vodka and Sunlight. Ran it 5 times @ 480s, didn't look at how it was progressing just figured the longer it ran the better the outcome would be, I wish there was a way to 'hack' the timer.

I cleaned my drip tips, stingrays and veritas. The stainless tips were like , the gold (plated i guess) were . Copper / Brass rather underwhelming had to use some metal polish then they were  . The Stainless part of the Stingrays I've never seen them shine like that truly  but the copper part.  Oh and the veritas looks brand new, every bit of gunk on the positive post, nuts, screws just shiny.

I've used it to clean other items and its a very cool device.


On the topic of speed steeping, I put my nilla custards(skyblue) in with the heat on let it cycle a few times, I messed up big time because the hot water has made the juice taste burnt and icky, all of them are ruined

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cat (14/1/15)

Live and learn. 
i think that's why my HHV, 10 weeks steeped courtesy of SAPO, are so kak.  Somehow they got overheated along the line, like left in the sun or something. Only thing i can think of. i mean they're quite different from before, and i bought 200 ml of Sludge. :-/


----------



## johan (15/1/15)

FYI: at about 50 degrees C and higher, nicotine start to oxidize, exactly the same happens when its exposed to direct sunlight and oxidized nicotine in any e-juice will taste k@k.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Cat (26/1/15)

i learned yesterday, it can mess up flavours of NET. When heat used in extraction, crock pot, to avoid cold maceration for 4-5 weeks. Because bio / plant matter components affected by heat more than approx 110-115 degrees F. That from a biochemist guy, on the fb group DIY TOBACCO. So i converted to Centrigrade to make a mental note of it. 45 deg.C

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/1/15)

Guys , 

Just a bit of warning , there is a timer on a USC for a reason , the cheap models have a transducer that can only operate for 3 - 4 mins continueously , the more expensive industrial models have longer timers as thier components can handle it . i have popped my fair share of USC by by passing the timer , do so at your own peril and cost

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## VandaL (26/1/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Just a bit of warning , there is a timer on a USC for a reason , the cheap models have a transducer that can only operate for 3 - 4 mins continueously , the more expensive industrial models have longer timers as thier components can handle it . i have popped my fair share of USC by by passing the timer , do so at your own peril and cost


How does one go about bypassing the timer easily ?  I'm quite sure the one I have can handle A LOT more then 8min cycles because I've had it running for well over 45mins, kept resetting the timer every 7mins.


----------

